# April 16th Bass Tournament- Lake Wedowee



## outdoorsallday (Mar 5, 2011)

OHBC Tournament Trail will be hosting a bass tournament at Lake Wedowee on Saturday April 16th.  No membership required. Entry fee is $50 ($10 of that goes to Big Fish Pot). 100% pay back.  1st Place 50%, 2nd Place 30%, 3rd Place 20%.  We will launch from Hwy 48 bridge access.  Please contact Jared Pope at 770-318-5702 or email jared_p@bellsouth.net for tournament information. Thanks


----------



## outdoorsallday (Mar 9, 2011)

Let's go fishing!


----------



## outdoorsallday (Mar 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## outdoorsallday (Mar 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## outdoorsallday (Apr 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## outdoorsallday (Apr 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## outdoorsallday (Apr 21, 2011)

Results-.....
I want to thank all the guys that showed up to challenge the strong winds this past Saturday at Lake Wedowee in Wedowee, Alabama. We had a total of 11 boats and only 6 of those boats weighed fished.  Although it was a tough day for many we still had some impressive weights turned in.  Jeremy Stiltner and his partner John Frank took 3rd Place with a limit of 5 fish that weighed 11.5 lbs.  2nd place was taken by Barry Chaffin with  a limit that came in at 12.66 lbs.  Our 1st place winners were Bobby and Josh Teet with 17.90 lbs which was anchored by a nice 7lb largemouth.  Again, we thank each of you for your attendance and hope to see you all again next time.  We will have our next tournament on West Point May 21st and will be back at Lake Wedowee on June 11th.  God Bless.


----------

